# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2003 Prominentes Cigar Review - 2 Hours of Heaven



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great cigar. It is one of my Top 5 Cubans. As my stockpile goes down, it becomes harder and harder to smoke them knowing I cannot buy a...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2003 Prominentes Cigar Review - 2 Hours of Heaven


----------

